# Trivia 5/7



## luckytrim (May 7, 2019)

trivia 5/7
DID YOU KNOW...
All humans develop a tail in the womb that eventually  dissolves.-


1. Which one melts at the lower temperature ....
  a. - Lead
  b. - Zinc
  c. - Aluminum
  d. - Iron
2. What's the most common blood type ?
3. In the New Testament, what were the names of Jesus’ Aunt  and Uncle, siblings of 
Mary ?
4. Once again, I'm finding out that one of my favorite  performers is 'long 
gone' without my knowing about it.  The last one was Robert  Palmer, and now, 
Glenn Frey !
Now to the question; Glen passed in what year ?
5. How many toes does an Emu have, total ?
6. How did the character Jill Masterson, played by Shirley  Eaton, die in the 
"James Bond" film "Goldfinger"?
  a. - Fall off balcony
  b. - Gunshot
  c. - Snapped Neck
  d. - Suffocation
7. What is the only state in the U.S.A. with both the state  and its capital 
named after a woman?
(Hint; It's east of the Mississippi...)
8. Where was Amal Ramzi Clooney (wife of George Clooney)  born?
  a. - Tehran, Iran
  b. - Alexandria, Egypt
  c. - Jerusalem, Israel
  d. -  Beirut, Lebanon

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Sensorwake is a patented alarm clock that wakes you up by  releasing the
smell of frying bacon.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - a
2. O-Positive
3. Martha and Lazarus
4. - 2016
5. - 6
6. - d - Skin Suffocation, to be exact (Actually, there's no  such thing, but 
Hollywood doesn't care !
7. Annapolis, Maryland (Queen Anne and Queen  Mary)
8. - d

CRAP !!
Sensorwake does wake you up by releasing aromas into the air,  but frying
bacon is not one of them.
Some of the scent cartridges you can buy are Latte, Pine  Forest, Peppermint,
Seaside and Orange Juice.
Interested ?
https://trio.sensorwake.com


----------

